# Roll Call - A New Puppy at Your House?



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Name-Holden
Sex- Male
Color- Golden
Birthday- June 9
Welcome Home Date- August 14
Siblings- None


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Name - Tasha (Vampire)
Sex - Female
Color - Golden
Birthday - 14th May
Welcome Home date - 7th August


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My pup is only 3 weeks old right now and won't be coming home until the weekend of September 20th, but his name will be Tucker. He was born on the morning of July 31st. He will be a medium golden color with possibly some reddish streaks (mom is very dark red and dad is very light cream). He will have one canine sibling, our 9 y/o female German Shepherd, Kodiak, and 3 feline siblings. :wavey:


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

OOO I'll play

Name - Miley Cyrus aka Hannah Montana lol
Sex - Female
Color - blonde
Birthday - July 11
Welcome Home date - August 30
Siblings - 3 humans, jake(2), lexi(2) and katie(5)


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

So far boys outnumber girls!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

where are the pictures? Great idea for a thread. So many puppies I've forgotten who belongs where!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FUN, FUN,FUN. Just remember all those pics.... and send some puppy breath along too !!!!!


----------



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a picture of Holden who was very happy to find our gardeners have cut down some of the trees in our backyard


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

*Takoda*

Name: Takoda ( Sioux name, meaning "friend to everyone".)
Sex: Male
Color: Golden 
Birthdate: May 18th
Welcome home date: July 11th
Siblings: Grace-Dalmatian/Black Lab just about 4 yrs old
2 cats- Cagney & Lacy 8 yrs old male & female

Photos of Takoda, and with his sister Grace


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Here's a picture of Holden who was very happy to find our gardeners have cut down some of the trees in our backyard


Our guys, along with my grandson(almost 3) had a blast with cut trees last winter...we lost four old trees, bark beetles followed by severe storm...but it's been fun picking out replacements. Holden is very cute. which is his true color, het newer pictures or your signature? 



> Takoda ( Sioux name, meaning "friend to everyone".)


And rearrange to make Dakota!! He has a really pretty face. He's going ot be on good looking guy.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Introducing Harry*

Here's Harry! He will be home next Wednesday. I am so proud of him already--that's my boy!


----------



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Holden is very cute. which is his true color, het newer pictures or your signature?


Thank you! That picture makes his coat look very very light...i guess it was just the lighting. this is what his coat really looks like...the indoor pictures make it more gold and the outdoor ones lighten it up









hard to get a good picture of him outside


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Do non-goldens count?? Murphy is hanging around with us in hopes that Libby will start being a nicer big sister one of these days 

Name - Murphy
Sex - Male
Color - Pitch Black-- couldn't tell you his actual breed but best estimate is border collie cross.
Birthday - June 7ish
Welcome Home date - August 16
Siblings - Libby (our 15 month old GR)


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Name: Shelley*
*Sex: Female*
*Colour: Golden*
*Birthdate: 14th of April*
*Welcome home date: 27th of july*
*Siblings: Einstein 10 year old male golden retriever,5 cats harley,tiffy,gizmo,Nic & Nac, 2 birds MoJo & aqua.*


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Each and Every One Counts!*



LibbysMom said:


> Do non-goldens count??


Of course! Read the Desiderata quote in my signature line!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> *Name: Shelley*
> *Sex: Female*
> *Colour: Golden*
> *Birthdate: 14th of April*
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of siblings! Shelley is absolutely beautiful--Congrats!


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

OK, we just brought Moxie home tonight. So here's our info:

Name - Darrowby's POSH (Moxie)
Sex - Female
Color - Light golden 
Birthday - June 21
Welcome Home date - August 21
Siblings - two human brothers, 6 and 3 years old


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

readyforagolden said:


> OK, we just brought Moxie home tonight. So here's our info:
> 
> Name - Darrowby's POSH (Moxie)
> Sex - Female
> ...


welcome home Moxie!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I pink puffy heart this thread


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

Name - Marley
Sex - Female
Color - Golden
Birthday - Sept. 30, 2007
Welcome Home date - Nov. 18, 2007
City of Birth - Keene, Ontario, Canada
Breeder - Bydandacres


Our little Marley at 8 weeks old, and 10 months old!


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

Marley&Me said:


> Name - Marley
> Sex - Female
> Color - Golden
> Birthday - Sept. 30, 2007
> ...


Opps - I just read the OP again and I realized this was supposed to be for new puppies on the forum!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> hard to get a good picture of him outside


I know the feeling! I've got one non blurry picture of Taegan in our yard...she's always running, and she's almost three. I do have some "still life's" when she's absolutely pooped at the end of a walk.



> Our little Marley at 8 weeks old, and 10 months old!


He has crinkly ears...our old Cam had those. Does he look 'permed " when he's wet? 


Harry is a real sweetie, I just love his ears...actually seems to be a common theme here. I love feeling my pups ears, they're so soft and velvty.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> I just read the OP again and I realized this was supposed to be for new puppies on the forum!!! Sorry!!!


One of my puppies is coming up to 14, so Marley is still new relatively speaking!!


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Name - Willow
Sex - Female
Color - Golden
Birthday - 8 May 2008
Welcome Home date - 28 June 2008
City of Birth - Bothell, Washington, USA, 15 miles north of Seattle
Siblings- London, Brady, Blue, Liberty


----------



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

> He has crinkly ears...our old Cam had those. Does he look 'permed " when he's wet?.


Yes, she looks like we took a crimping iron and crimped her hair (just like in the 80's). 

Seeing all these adorable photos of puppies is making me wish Marley was small again...they grow up too fast!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Name - Willow


Love that name. What a sweet "foxy" little face. 

I had a rescue girl, Willow. She was a doll...except when she helped herself to a cooked 14 lb turkey the day after thanksgiving


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Another boy here:

Name: Alnclair Brave Bodhi (Bodhi)

D.O.B: 25-05-2008

Sex: Male

Colour: Gold (But is nearly white)

Brought Home: 26-07-2008 (9weeks old)

13 weeks old tomorrow!arty:


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Name -Arcanes Dawg Gone Crazy, ~Boone~
Sex - Male(long story..lol)
Color - Light golden (Getting darker by the day)
Birthday - June 21
Welcome Home date - August 14
Siblings - Just a very old cat.


----------



## sierranevada (Aug 12, 2008)

Name: Foxfire's Sierra Kona Boy so Fine ~Kona~
Sex: Male
Color: golden (light right now)
Birthday: July 4th
Welcome home date: TODAY! August 24th
Siblings: cat at home but good friends have his sister


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

sierranevada said:


> Name: Foxfire's Sierra Kona Boy so Fine ~Kona~
> Sex: Male
> Color: golden (light right now)
> Birthday: July 4th
> ...


Welcome to GRF to you and your new puppy, Kona! He is adorable.

It looks like I need to go get myself another puppy so I can post a pic in this thread since mine are all grown up now


----------



## Blackie6 (Dec 28, 2007)

Name - Kasey
Sex - Male
Color - Light Golden 
Birthday - May 3rd
Welcome Home date - June 22nd
Siblings- joins human children-2 boys and a girl who love to spoil the new "baby"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a "roll call" of all the new puppies on the forum. There seem to be so many right now. I apologize if someone else has done this in the past--I couldn't find a thread for it. So, Here's mine:
> 
> Name - Give 'em Heck Harry (Harry)
> Sex - Male
> ...


Is this a Truman baby? Welcome to the world, puppy!


----------



## rbuschone (Aug 25, 2008)

*Lager*

Hi,
I'm new to this forum, really glad I found it.

Name - Lager
Sex - Male
Color - Dark Golden 
Birthday - December 26th 2007
Welcome Home date - February 17th 2008
Siblings- It's just me and Lager


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,

Turbo's a little older now..but still a puppy 

Name - Turbo
Sex - Female
Color - Cream/Golden
Birthday - April 26th 2008
Welcome Home date - June 14th 2008
Siblings - Only child for now..

First Puppy~


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is this a Truman baby? Welcome to the world, puppy!


No, LOL! But what a great idea if someone has a litter for a "Truman"...
He is coming home Wednesday night, and I could just burst! You will all get pics as soon as I can get a minute!


----------



## k3i (Aug 14, 2008)

Name - Alfie
Sex - Male
Color - Medium Golden 
Birthday - 17 Feb 2008
Welcome Home Date - 30 May 2008
Siblings - None at the moment, but hoping to add one soon


----------



## Jace (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been waiting to be able to add us to this thread!
==========
Name - Registered name pending, call name Tess
Sex - female
Color - light golden
Birthday - June 20
Welcome Home date - August 24
Siblings - 7 y.o. human, two 1 y.o. cats

Jeanne


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Name: Cheyenne
Registered name: Treasures Hillybilly Rock Star
Sex: Male
Color: White
Birthdate: April 12, 2008
Welcome home date: May 31, 2008
Siblings: Lady Honeybee - 8 year old Golden Retriever and cat named oreo


Cheyenne is now 4 1/2 months and getting ready to start puppy kindergarten...


Kim 
NJ


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a "roll call" of all the new puppies on the forum. There seem to be so many right now. I apologize if someone else has done this in the past--I couldn't find a thread for it. So, Here's mine:
> 
> Name - Give 'em Heck Harry (Harry)
> Sex - Male
> ...


Here are some photos of Harry as he settles in at home...


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Andy
born May 31- 13 weeks old today


For some reason I can't post the picture of him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

All these puppies are making me want one so much!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

grcharlie said:


> Andy
> born May 31- 13 weeks old today
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't post the picture of him.


I had to resize my pictures before they were able to be uploaded... the file was too big.


----------



## jels (Aug 3, 2008)

Name - Miley 
Sex - Female
Color - light golden
Birthday - May 27
Welcome Home date - July 30
Siblings - 4 humans, 8, 7, 3, and 1


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Miley--Such a sweet name... Welcome home Miley!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Name - Jenna - Countrylane One Fancy Bugger
Sex - Female
Color - light golden
Birthday - April 11
Welcome Home date - August 30
Siblings - LOTS!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry says Wowweee! He likes Jenna...


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Name - Avery Maple
Sex - Female
Color - Slightly Reddish
Birthday - July 2
Welcome Home date - August 28
Siblings - 3 cats and 2 birds


----------



## Mati's Mom (Sep 5, 2008)

Name - Naramata (Mati)
Sex - Female
Color - Golden
Birthday - July 5th
Welcome Home date - August 30


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

Name - Jack
Sex -male
Color - lt Golden
Birthday - April 24
Welcome Home date - June 7
Siblings - Lucy, 3 y/o golden and Smudge, 15 y/o calico cat (who survived the pet food poisoning last year!) and littermate Murphy who he sees 2 or 3 days a week as I dogsit for him!!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

:wavey:Welcome Mati; what a lovely name. And, of course, you know we want pictures!

:wave:Carol V - Jack is so adorable! He has such an innocent look on his face... Did he just do something naughty?


----------



## katr (Sep 9, 2008)

*Great Forum!*

I just came across this forum--what a great place to get valuable information on Goldens.

Our little one is named Dakota and she's just over 9-weeks!


----------



## selsevin (Mar 21, 2008)

This is Kodi in the park in July.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Katr - Welcome, and oh what a sweet face on that pup!
Selsevin - Kodi is a cutie!

Both- Dakota, then Kodi--lot's of "friends" here on the Forum.:wavey::wavey:


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

Name - Shen (Jersea's Rising Sun Shen)
Sex - Male
Color - Golden
Birthday - April 25
Welcome Home date - June 28
Siblings - none


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Name- Fargo
Sex- Male
Color- Med. 
Birthday- April 28
Welsome home date- July 5
Siblings- Alex


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Name: Tex
Sex: Male
Color: White/Creme
DOB: 7-3-09
Sibling: None
Golden/Lab Mix

I will put more pictures later


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

blacktri99 said:


> Name: Tex
> Sex: Male
> Color: White/Creme
> DOB: 7-3-09
> ...


Here are the Pictures I promised


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Name - Mya
Sex - Female
Color - Gold 
Birthday - July 11
Welcome Home date - August 30
Siblings - Maggie who is still a Puppy herself...11 Months old.

The decision to have the second one was a thought out one because we wanted to do right by our Maggie and boy are we glad we chose Mya...she is wonderful and her and Maggie became instant best friends...it makes me so happy to see them both enjoying each other. Never thought I could share the love I have for Maggie but I do...two of them are our Babies  And I wouldnt trade either of them 

Heres Maggie and Mya cuddling


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, we'll play!

Name - Oriana
Sex - Female
Color - Medium Gold 
Birthday - March 1
Welcome Home date - April 23
Siblings - Keeper, Lucy and Jersey


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leo B-day May 
Home date july
Big sister Cigganitcha (Ciggy)Oh yes and how could I forget Luck the black cat we adopted on Halloween!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> Name - Mya
> Sex - Female
> Color - Gold
> Birthday - July 11
> ...


How very beautiful they are!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.chantinfo.com/slideshow_flash.html

cute slideshow of chant's grandpups


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.chantinfo.com/slideshow_flash.html
> 
> cute slideshow of chant's grandpups


 You breed gorgeous puppies and their parents are stunning!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

nictastic said:


> You breed gorgeous puppies and their parents are stunning!!!


I wish! Those aren-t my puppies- just considering taking one home.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Name: Jamie 
Sex:male
B-Day: July 15, 2008
Color: tan
Sister: 11 year old cattledog "Rascal"
Came home: September 2, 2008


----------



## LisaSto7 (Jun 25, 2008)

Name - Ruby
Sex - Female
Color - Gold
Birthday - April 26
Welcome Home date - June 14
Siblings - none


----------



## ml56 (Apr 16, 2008)

Name:Jackson
Sex: male
color: blonde
birthday: June 27
Welcome home date: Aug 15
Siblings: Casey (mixed Golden and Border Collie) two cats, Salt and Pepa


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone. I'm new to the board! 

Name - Skylie
Sex - Female
Color - light Golden 
Birthday - July 27
Welcome Home date - Sept 22
Siblings - none


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

skylielover said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm new to the board!
> 
> Name - Skylie
> Sex - Female
> ...


Welcome to the forum Laura and Skylie. We await lots more photos of this pretty baby!!


----------



## My3pups (Sep 27, 2008)

*Roll Call*

Name-Bo
Sex- Male
Color- Golden
Birthday- August 5th
Welcome Home Date- September 16
Siblings- 2 Bossy Yorkies!
Henry who is 3 1/2
Roscoe who is 2 1/2


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My3pups said:


> Name-Bo
> Sex- Male
> Color- Golden
> Birthday- August 5th
> ...


Welcome to the list. Be sure to take lots of pictures now, as in a matter of weeks you will have trouble remembering when he was as small as Henry and Roscoe. Bo is a very handsome young boy.


----------



## hokie1818 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Beamer*

Name - Beamer Kate (we call her Beamer, but my wife wanted to give her a middle name to help distinguish she was a girl)
Sex - Female
Color - Red 
Birthday - July 16
Welcome Home date - September 7
Siblings - none


----------



## soccermom32 (Sep 25, 2008)

Name: Abby
Sex: Female
Color: Blonde
Birthday: August 20
Welcome home date: October 4
Sibling: Taz a domestic longhair cat who acts like her mother. very funny.


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Name - Ajan's Midnight Magic "Merlin"
Sex - Male
Color - Light Golden
Birthday - July 25th
Welcome Home Date - September 16
Siblings - None
Hobbies - Eating, Sleeping, Playing, Anarchy


----------



## Mangofish (Oct 10, 2008)

*Roll Call*

Name - Leonardo "Leo"
Sex - Male
Color - Blonde
Birthday - August 15th
Welcome Home Date - September 26
Siblings - 2 black cats Jubal & Lucy
Hobbies - Attacking his toy duck, being fawned over by complete strangers


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

name: Westport Gibson Les Paul "Gibson"
sex: Male
color: cream with gold tips
DOB: 08/03/08
welcome home date: 09/25/08
siblings: Fyodor Guillermo (2 yr. old Siberian Cat)
hobbies: chasing Fyodor, biting Fyodor, nipping Fyodor, licking Fyodor, hugging Fyodor,
chasing tail, and finally, looking cute.



first day home


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Name: Cannon
Sex: Male
Color: Darker golden 
Birthday: July 22nd 2008
Welcome Home date: September 11th 2008
Siblings: Two cats Mango and Vinny
Hobbies: chasing the cats, trying to get the cats to play with him, playing with his neighbor friend Buddy (the 92 pound golden retriever), rides to starbucks :-D, eating, sleeping, chewing on anything that looks interesting, and the occasional fetching

First day home:









Taken yesterday of Cannon and myself at the pumpkin patch:


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Name - Emma
Sex - Female
Color - Dark Golden
Birthday - August 17th
Welcome Home date - Oct 9th
Siblings - None


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*a Sister for Harry*

Name - *Abbey Rose*
Sex - Female
Color - Light to Med Golden
Birthday - Dec 14th 2008
Welcome Home date - *anticipated Feb 14th*
Siblings - Harry 6 months old
See pics and read more about the litter at:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=19
(note: not the litter fostering the pups, it's the other one - Shiloh/Brady)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I only have one that's under a year now... she's 11 months!

Francine
Female
Blonde 

We brought her home I think March 28... I'd have to go back and look on here to be sure!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Name: Melody (Dichi's In My Heart Rings A Melody)
Breeder: Dichi (Victor X Dancer daughter)
Birthday: November 16, 2007
Welcome Home Date: January 8, 2008


Name: Gracie (Dichi's Say Goodnight Gracie)
Breeder: Dichi (Victor X Paige daughter)
Birthday: October 19, 2008
Welcome Home Date: December 8, 2008

Dichi Goldens: www.dichigoldens.com

(We also have a two year old field bred Golden named Marty - but he is no longer a pup (sometimes : )


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Name - Bailey
Sex - Male
Color - Umm..Golden or light golden...darker when wet.
Birthday - June 26th....same Bday as Derek Jeter of the NY Yankees...almost named him Jeter...
Welcome Home date - Don't remember exactly he was about 10 weeks old...


----------



## Bogey1455 (Dec 15, 2008)

Name: Bogey
Sex: Male
B'day: Nov. 19, 2008
Welcome home: Dec. 26, 2008 (very young!! but doing exceptionally well!!)

he's 7 weeks today and he can already sit, shake and lay down...and he's 90% potty trained!! (an accident here or there, but he's been incredible!)


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Bogey*



Bogey1455 said:


> Name: Bogey
> Sex: Male
> B'day: Nov. 19, 2008
> Welcome home: Dec. 26, 2008 (very young!! but doing exceptionally well!!)
> ...


Oh My, he is cute! But, you got him very young... I hope he continues to do well for you. Does he have another dog to snuggle up to?


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Name: Bailey
Sex: Female
Color: Light golden
Birthday: October 21, 2008
Welcome Home Date: December 24, 2008


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

Name: Bailey
Sex: Female
Color: Medium golden
Birthday: Sept 27, 2008
Welcome Home Date: Nov 21, 2008

At six weeks:








Now:


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

name Sasha
born 8th sept 08
welcome home date 25 oct
color golden 
female
big older brother Saxon
eats anything and everything
pics 
8wks, 3 months and now 4 months


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Chloe Belle
Sex: Female
Color: dark golden
Birthday: Aug 7, 2008
Welcome Home Date: Dec 9, 2008
Brother: Tuck-Tuck the Shih Tzu


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

name: Lucy
sex: female
color:golden
birthday:October 12th
welcome home date: December 5th
siblings: a mean cat


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> name Sasha
> born 8th sept 08
> welcome home date 25 oct
> color golden
> ...


Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG! PUPPY Overload!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Roll Call*



Jazz & Jules said:


> OMG! PUPPY Overload!


I didn't know we were so far behind on this thread! Lots of darling pups!


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

*Molly*

name: Molly
sex: female
color:dark golden
birthday:September 3rd 
welcome home date: November 9th
siblings: Mac (9 year old human boy), Mikayla (6 year old human girl) and Maestro (1 1/2 year old cat)


----------

